# New Zealand Licence in Japan?



## Mike Hill (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello

I was wondering how to go about transfering your New Zeland Drivers Licence in Japan?

I have my Truck and Trailer Licence,does that get transfered as well or must I sit a test for it again?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

If your license was issued in New Zealand and you can prove you were a resident of there for at least three months from the time your license was issued, you should be able to transfer the license without further testing. However, whether that applies to the commercial privileges isn't clear from the information I was able to pull up on the web. You might want to contact JAF in Japan to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 29, 2012)

Larabell

Thankyou for your reply.


----------

